# Not understanding why Psychiatrist is reluctant to prescribe



## LoneWolfie (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been with an act worker and psychiatrist since late February.  When I was formed and hospitalized for almost 6 weeks, I was put on Cymbalta which only seemed to make my anger problem worse.  I was on a whole whack of pills when I came out Nabilone, Clonazepam and Zopiclone, I was on these meds for while but felt they didn't help me at all.  Most were taken at night.  I was weaned off them all.

As I was being weaned off the Cymalta, my psychiatrist mentioned going onto another anti depressant and a mood stabilizer.  Well I have been off the Cymbalta for just over 2 months and the only med I am on is Abilify 2mg for the last month I would say.  My pdoc just upped it to 5mg a day because they didn't have anymore samples of the 2mg, to see if it would make a difference.  A difference in what?  My mood or anxiety.

From what I have read Abilify is also used for anxiety and/or used to suppliment an anti depressant.  Well I am not on anything else.  My worker mentioned a while back that I may not have a chemical imbalance, well I was on Zoloft for 15 years and over time it was increased but for 14 years I was doing pretty well.  

Now I am feeling like I am hitting rock bottom in the depression department, last week I called a crisis line and was told to go to the hospital.  I won't go because they say they can't help as I have borderline personality disorder.  So were am I supposed to turn?  The Pdoc that discharged me the last stink in the er for 6 days waiting to get on the psych ward told me borderlines have chronic depression, what kind of answer is that?

I am not a drinker and now I am self medicating with vodka, maybe a drink a day as my mood isn't as desperate as the night I called the crisis line.  I'm just tired of all of this.


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 19, 2012)

Do you have a regular doctor you can talk to   your gp can prescribe you an antidepressant   If you feel that it help you before  mention it to your doctor  
If you have a regular pdoc then make a earlier appt and remind your pdoc you needs something with the abilify to help you   keep advocating for you ok  don't let them push you away because of your label.


----------



## LoneWolfie (Aug 19, 2012)

forgetmenot said:


> Do you have a regular doctor you can talk to   your gp can prescribe you an antidepressant   If you feel that it help you before  mention it to your doctor
> If you have a regular pdoc then make a earlier appt and remind your pdoc you needs something with the abilify to help you   keep advocating for you ok  don't let them push you away because of your label.



As soon as I had a psychiatrist my GP told me she is to deal with psychiatric drugs and he would deal with the physical, I am a type 2 diabetic with high blood pressure as well.  I have mentioned meds to my pdoc, in person and in my weekly writings.  

My appointments with my Pdoc are Friday afternoon, I just realized that my brother is coming from Montreal in the morning.  I just clued in that he will be here in Kingston when I have to go to my appointment, I can ask him to sit in on my appointment and believe that will give me the courage to finally be heard loud and clear.

He is well aware of what is going on, my family is small two older brothers with significant others, a niece and my mom.  Since the BPD diagnosis we have been come a lot closer than we were before.

Thanks,

LW


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 19, 2012)

Definitely  have your brother go with you and speak up for you if the doctor is not hearing what you are saying.    Make it clear that the depression medicine you were on worked and you need to be back on them.  Good for you hun  let us know how the meeting goes ok    hugs


----------



## LoneWolfie (Aug 26, 2012)

forgetmenot said:


> Definitely  have your brother go with you and speak up for you if the doctor is not hearing what you are saying.    Make it clear that the depression medicine you were on worked and you need to be back on them.  Good for you hun  let us know how the meeting goes ok    hugs



Well my brother couldn't come to the session as he came late in the afternoon after my appointment.  I had mentioned in my writing to the Pdoc that I wanted to go over things and that I would bring in the writing for that week with what I wanted to go over.

I brought up that I wanted to know why I was on Abilify as what I have read it is used for anxiety which one week she said that is why I am on it, I do suffer from GAD.  So I mention that the Abilify is used as an add on to boost whatever anti depressant people are on.  She told me Abilify can and is used for depression by its self, I said okay that is what I want to know.  So last week she did increase it to 5mg a day because they didn't have any more samples of the 5mg.  

I can say that about 3 days ago the dark cloud that has hung over my head for over 2 months seems to have lifted, I don't want to celebrate just yet because when I was put on the 2mg I had a week were I felt like my old self only to be in a worse place emotionally after that week.

But I am glad I finally brought it up and that everything is cleared up for the most part.


----------



## forgetmenot (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad you were able to talk with your pdoc and she heard you this time.  Abilify i have heard nothing but good comments about it   I hope the increase continues to keep that darkness away hun   Good for you for advocating  for yourself  hugs


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, you've been through a lot LoneWolfe!

Hang in there.  As you probably already know, sometimes it can take a few weeks to a month and a half for everything to kick in when you just make a dosage change or a medication change.

Nice work on asserting yourself there.  I am really really glad to hear your family is rallying around you!  So good to have that!!


----------

